# Friendliest Countries in the World



## Serendipity2

Just read this pole done by Forbes on the Internet. It's VERY interesting and many will be pleasantly surprised. If you click on the link and wait it will show the top ten, country by country. The only thing that was missing was the cost of living which would have been very helpful. 

Merry Christmas to one and all! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

Serendipity2 said:


> Just read this pole done by Forbes on the Internet. It's VERY interesting and many will be pleasantly surprised. If you click on the link and wait it will show the top ten, country by country. The only thing that was missing was the cost of living which would have been very helpful.
> 
> Merry Christmas to one and all!
> 
> Serendipity2





Arghhhhh, I forgot to add the link! :/


World's Friendliest Countries


----------



## kaz101

Glad to see that Australia rates so high! Not having been to Bahrain or Canada I can't comment.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Serendipity2

kaz101 said:


> Glad to see that Australia rates so high! Not having been to Bahrain or Canada I can't comment.....
> 
> Regards,
> Karen



Hi Karen,

I've been to all three but most familiar with Australia which is outstanding and my favorite outside of Asia. 

It would have been helpful had Forbes also given readers an idea of cost of living in each country- say low [subsistence] , medium [most of us] and high [not me, sadly] so we could rate them. They also don't mention that at least one, the USA, is very difficult for an expat to move to - unless you're Mexican or other Latino. If you are we welcome you with open arms and an open wallet to help you. The rest of the world, pretty much can get stuffed. :/


----------



## kaz101

It's actually pretty hard to get into Australia too - really you need the correct skill set (or a relative there) and the rules have been changing a lot in 2009. For most people is takes a few years to get in unless you can get sponsorship (by an employer or by a state). 

I've found that the cost of living in Australia is actually higher than the UK although there are areas where property is much cheaper than the UK (before the property price crash in the UK anyway). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Serendipity2

kaz101 said:


> It's actually pretty hard to get into Australia too - really you need the correct skill set (or a relative there) and the rules have been changing a lot in 2009. For most people is takes a few years to get in unless you can get sponsorship (by an employer or by a state).
> 
> I've found that the cost of living in Australia is actually higher than the UK although there are areas where property is much cheaper than the UK (before the property price crash in the UK anyway).
> 
> Regards,
> Karen



G'day mate [in my best Ozspeak!] 

I spent most of my time in the outback and things are cheaper including tucker and a place to rent. You could come in as a tourist and simply 'disappear' as many do but I suspect occasionally you would like to re-visit Old Blighty. But you can get a tourist visa for 90 days at a time and take a quick trip to Indonesia or Malaysia or Thailand. 

I've mostly been on the east coast - Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne and some of the outback. One nice town is Dubbo - about 4 hours by train up over the Blue Mountains. It's a pretty nice town - lots of sunshine and cheaper than the big city. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Bahrain may well be the friendliest country and I will be able to find out for myself at the March F1 race, but at US$4,000 + for race tickets and hotel for three people it better be friendly. Shumi for champion...


----------



## Guest

happy bunny said:


> Bahrain may well be the friendliest country and I will be able to find out for myself at the March F1 race, but at US$4,000 + for race tickets and hotel for three people it better be friendly. Shumi for champion...


3 people? You're taking the mia noi too?  You dog you. As they'll be saying around the bars in a few days' time: "Happy New Mia!"


----------



## Guest

frogblogger said:


> 3 people? You're taking the mia noi too?  You dog you. As they'll be saying around the bars in a few days' time: "Happy New Mia!"


I have seats right near the start line. When the cameramen have nothing to film at the races they focus on the pretty girls so if you see a Thai girl it might be us. There will be my wife, my son coming over from the USA and me. Actually just now I am in Qatar so I plan to drive there. Like I say live and play in Thailand, work somewhere else.
It is funny because I have taken my wife all over the place and she is totally disinterested in going, like someone said you have to keep the Orchid in the hothouse. Her friends ask her about all her travels in wonderment but she just says it is 'tiring' keeping up with me.
PS I had to become quite experienced in getting visas if anyone needs help.


----------



## oddball

Serendipity2 said:


> Just read this pole done by Forbes on the Internet. It's VERY interesting and many will be pleasantly surprised. If you click on the link and wait it will show the top ten, country by country. The only thing that was missing was the cost of living which would have been very helpful.
> 
> Merry Christmas to one and all!
> 
> Serendipity2


 Well , where do I click ? Last poll I read Canada was No 2 all round .


----------



## Serendipity2

oddball said:


> Well , where do I click ? Last poll I read Canada was No 2 all round .



oddball,

Sorry for my screw-up. In my first post I neglected to cut & paste the link. Stupid is as stupid does. I put it in the second post made a couple of milliseconds later when I caught my gaffe. Worth a look - she's funny, talented, very pretty and can warm her toes in MY home any time she likes. I've been to Old Blighty many times and can say I never, ever, even saw one this cute! God bless Katers17 

Happy Boxing Day to all Brits, Aussies, Canucks and anyone else who celebrates Boxing Day!

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

happy bunny said:


> Bahrain may well be the friendliest country and I will be able to find out for myself at the March F1 race, but at US$4,000 + for race tickets and hotel for three people it better be friendly. Shumi for champion...



happy bunny,

Enjoy your stay in Manama! Did Schumacher secure a ride to race for Mercedes? I hope he returns to F1 - he's a great driver. Probably the greatest ever. Saw him just once - at the Australian Grand Prix at Albert Park in Melbourne in 1997.


----------



## Guest

I suspect a certain Hamilton will have something to say about that, what a battle in prospect. Hope Schumi will be at the same level as before. A much needed shot in the arm for F1 too, after all the shenanigans.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> I suspect a certain Hamilton will have something to say about that, what a battle in prospect. Hope Schumi will be at the same level as before. A much needed shot in the arm for F1 too, after all the shenanigans.


frogblogger / happy bunny, 

Sad to relate this but Michael Schumacher will not be racing - at least for this season..... Just picked this up on the Internet when I went searching for his last race in F1. 


"Schuey sadly cancels F1 comeback

Michael will remain relegated to the pit wall.
© Copyright Schlegelmilch

Michael has had to cancel his planned F1 racing return due to neck injuries he sustained in early 2009 racing motorcycles.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> I suspect a certain Hamilton will have something to say about that, what a battle in prospect. Hope Schumi will be at the same level as before. A much needed shot in the arm for F1 too, after all the shenanigans.




Here's the link and a fair lengthed article on his comeback and then concluding he wouldn't be able to due to injuries in a motorcycle accident..... Hopefully, he will return next year. Formula 1 needs him back as does Ferrarai

Michael Schumacher


----------



## kaz101

On the ITV F1 website it still says that he is racing in 2009 and that's dated December 23rd - Schumacher ?convinced? title bid is on - F1 | ITV Sport

Not sure which is the latest news now since I heard he was coming back, then he wasn't and then he was again!


----------



## kaz101

By the way we've wandered off topic - sorry

:focus:


----------



## Serendipity2

kaz101 said:


> By the way we've wandered off topic - sorry
> 
> :focus:




kaz,

Money magnets huh? I'm a money un-magnet.  I can "repel" money faster than you can say "money magnet". Hmmm, maybe I can snuggle up to Elin in a few months and my troubles would be over. Well, temporarily, until she threw me out with the trash. :/

Serendipity2


----------

